# Bubbles on top of water



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

i have bubbles on the surface dou know what this is from?

thanks


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

air stone?








You gotta be a bit more descriptive


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe it comes from dirty water. I would up the water changes.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The bubbles are most likely from not cleaning as grosse said. An airstone will not cause foamy bubbles on the top unless there is gunk in the water to allow it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

did you add washing liquid?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"i have bubbles on the surface"

I don't see "foamy" anywhere in that sentence Xenon
















But yah, dirty water (overfeeding, high ammonia) will cause it.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ya know,
I just changed 20 percent of my water on Saturday, and now I noticed some foamy bubbles gathering around my bubbler. If I turn off the bubbler they go away. I just set this whole thing up with new filters and media on last Monday. It couldn't be time for a filter change already? The amonia and nitrate levels are fine. I wonder what is causing this. I have a penguin 330 filter in there. I'm sure there are some excess worms floating around in there.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

what kind of worms?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

blo od worms , for some reason won't register on site.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Here found this bit of info on a web search:
Foam On Water Surface Foamy bubbles on surface of water. Protein breakdown from thrown slime coat, decaying fish and/or uneaten fish food. Use FOAM-OFF. If foam is not removed, fish may suffocate, since 90% of the oxygen transfer in water occurs at the surface of water.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Since this tank is only four days old, I have to ask. Do you have gravel in this tank? I will assume you do. If so, did you wash the gravel before putting it in the tank? How did you wash/rinse it?

Do the fish appear to be stressed?

Was the setup completely new or were some components used?

I bought a used setup once that the previous owner had tried to clean up with shampoo! This is why I asked. The first time I added water to it you could have done dishes in it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Razorlips said:


> I bought a used setup once that the previous owner had tried to clean up with shampoo! This is why I asked. The first time I added water to it you could have done dishes in it.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

quit blowing bubbles in your tank with a driking straw!


----------

